# Bought a new firebelly toad!



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yesterday i bought a 2nd firebelly toad for my vivarium! while at petco i alos bought a set of little plants that came with 2 slender/tall plants. i was able to snap a shot of my upgraded tank and of the new frog. hes a little bigger then my old one but they get along great!
heres my vivarium:








and heres the new frog sitting on my coconut house:


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

if you look closely in the back 2 corners theres 2 identicly tall/slender plants. im not sure the name of them but iknow they were only $2.50! and i really love the look they give, like an actualy spot those frogs would be at! like the rainforest or something. anyways next im going to buy a background for the tank. enjoy


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool pics!


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks! ^_^
i need to clean the glass though.. do you think these aquarium wipes i bought would work? they say for inside and outside of all aquariums.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

blueblue48 said:


> do you think these aquarium wipes i bought would work? they say for inside and outside of all aquariums.


Hi.

Not familiar with them. Any pics or links?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

nope, they looked fine and didnt have any odor, even if they did my cage is well ventilated. i used them and they work just fine. it was kind of a free sample thing


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

i like this! what would touch this up is to raise the water, and put fish in there if compatible with frog (not sure) but if so do like a pleco/or catfish that wont grow to big or corydora  and put it in there then it would be sick!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There is little water though for a fish other than the frog itself.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

im sure if i raised it enough then i could 1 or maybe 2 female beta?? and if i did i would make a small mesh cage underneath for a filter and stuff. wow thanks assult911!! id never thought of that before! you just gave me a new project!


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Tidy.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

you know what i mean right?

ill draw something up in paint for a little better lookage. actually i saw someone else do that so maybe ill just show you there pics :wink:


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

*mmhmm*

yup i think corydoras would look cool, cause all they usually really do is hang out at the bottom. but dont plan on breeding them if you dont really have alot of water in there.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

ive read up on breeding corydoras and how you cant very well tell the females from the males. i think 2 female bettas in there would look nice... and maybe a small snail. i also have another 10 gallon thats been cycling for like 2 months now and im wondering what to put i there. its got a big cave and lots of hiding spots. maybe a small gourami?


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

but hope that the gourami doesnt get to big....


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

ahah yeah they have one at the zoo near my house thats prolly twice that ones size! :shock: , my three spotted gourami i got will only get 4" so dont worry :wink:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

assualt911 said:


> but hope that the gourami doesnt get to big....


That gourami is a giant gourami. Blueblue's gourami is a three-spot gourami that stays 5 inches and below.


----------

